# book recommendations



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

If I were you, I would try the book entitled: _Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches to Modern Apiculture_ by Ross Conrad. Here is a link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/16...e=as2&tag=hotobe04-20&linkId=Y7RFZLQ66S7CDOXU

I hope this helps!


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

i got that book for christmas - its excellent!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Go to mdasplitter.com and read the material. It gives you a blue print for controlling mites without chemicals. I grumbles about the price of the book he sells that is a compilation of that material but I am really fond of paper and the book does make it all more understandable. I have used it for several years to make increase and knock down mite loads and it works well. Where I fail is in following up with the mother queen split.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Michael Bush's book "The Practical Beekeeper" is one of my favorites. Mel's book on the OTS method is a great read as well.


----------



## Texcajun (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------

